# Need some advise for two youth bows



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

there is a good review on youtube go to Barnett vortex compound bow….a young man explains the bow and what you get with it. go check it out..


----------



## jason5641 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have one...for my 10 year old girl its pretty perfect. You need to be careful changing the mods but its shoots pretty true even at lower poundage. The rest it comes with is pretty terrible. The sight is serviceable for indoor stuff. The arrows are total junk. 
That being said I do like the actual bow for its price point with a biscuit on it


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Mission, bear, and diamond makes several great options. You pay more but you get a better quality bow that will go with the kids as they grow. I have seen and worked on several of the Barnett's. Anything from string de-railing to someone not knowing how to change the mods. If you have any questions PM me, I may not see this post again because I don't get on here often.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

I would recommend the diamond infinite edge.the specs are 13'' - 30'' and 5 to 70 lbs $349 at bass pro


----------



## jason5641 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have an IE also for my son......really like it and he is lights out with it.....


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Wondering if you would be better off with something like a Genisis that doesn't need to be adjusted for different draw length shooters? I am not sure about the poundage on those though. Just a thought.


----------



## Thee Reaper (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok sorry been busy with NASP and 4H certification and practice and all ,so here goes some replies.Wacker stacker no the Genisis bows do not adjust high enough to hunt with, Sightmaster I can have over 55 pounds draw weight after reading and watching Im gonna skip this barret and move on to one of the others I wanted a pair of Hoyt Ruckus for my kids but 6 week wait isnt really an option either.


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

http://pse-archery.com/c/ready-to-shoot-bows_miniburner-xt_miniburner-xt-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity

http://pse-archery.com/c/ready-to-s...4b4c506c546d1f41497d3019b7e&redirected_post=1

http://pse-archery.com/c/ready-to-shoot-bows_fever_fever-skullworks

http://pse-archery.com/c/ready-to-shoot-bows_vision_vision-break-up-infinity


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll sell you my vortex. Or trade it for crossbow.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

Check out mission bows by Mathews. They are very adjustable. Some go up to 70 but only if you Max out the limb bolts. You can set them to just about anything weight and length you want.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Web_slinger (Sep 6, 2015)

Are the adjustable bows like the craze2 accurate at the lower poundage?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Web_slinger said:


> Are the adjustable bows like the craze2 accurate at the lower poundage?


Define “accurate”. 

All of your “grow-as-you-do” bows sacrifice something to achieve the adjustability. 

Using indoor kids scores as an example, a well set up Craze 2 will achieve a Vegas score of 270/300 with ease. Well set up meaning a good rest, properly spined arrows, a good quality release, and a good target sight. 

Pushing beyond that? Very hard. Possible, but hard. At some point in time the kid outshoots the bow. 270 is generally where we start seeing the kid needing better equipment. 

Have I seen it done beyond 270? Yes. In the past 12 years in the Arizona area I have seen a Craze 2 shot a USA Archery Olympian Level score once. And Arizona pumps out a LOT of archers. 

-Steve


----------



## Huntpassion115 (May 31, 2019)

Diamond or mission


----------



## Siggy (Apr 18, 2019)

I got my 13-year-old daughter a Bear Cruzer Lite. I switched the peep out since the one that it had in it fell out and was kind of crappy. She does pretty well with it. I think it only goes up to 45lbs though. She might be shooting it at 25lbs right now.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Following


----------



## bowman2 (2 mo ago)

I would reccomend a bear cruzer, as it is cheap and highly adjustable. I have been shooting with one for almost a year and, although it is not the best bow out there, I have managed to score highly with it at competition.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Diamond Edge Pro, adjusts from 7-70b. draw weight.


----------



## Melody09 (2 mo ago)

Lots of younger kids on our S3DA team like the Diamond bows.


----------



## Dad6464 (Jan 29, 2018)

We have a diamond and mission for the kids. Super adjustable with both draw length and weight.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Diamond Edge Pro, adjustable from 7-70 lb. DW. Good luck as there are a sackful of options.


----------

